# Ovulation question



## Mcleodcon

Hi everyone, 
Has anyone noticed that they have egg white cervical fluid for a few days and then it disappears and changes to the not as friendly cervical fluid, but your temp doesn’t rise for about 5 days after to signify you have ovulated? Does anyone know how to change this as I think this could be why I am struggling to get pregnant.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am not the greatest at cervical fluid to be honest but didn't want to read and run. Do you do opks? I would try opks and temping. If you think lack of cervical fluid is the issue try preseed it should help!


----------

